# Help - Kuala Lumpur Move



## rahul_c (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello all,

I will be moving to KL by end of this month. Need your help with following questions:

1. Which is the recommended expat areas where
-- its easy to Travel to Technology Park Malaysia or KLCC (two offices) 
-- Have international school for my 5 year old son
-- Good Transport Connectivity 

2. How soon can I get driving license in Malaysia? Is it simple process? Can we exchange our US/Canada driving license for Malaysia license? Not sure if its a good thing

3. I heard KL has higher crime rate (blame internet if its wrong), do you suggest living in condominium or house?

4. Please suggest any good international schools in that area

Thanks,
Rahul


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

rahul_c said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I will be moving to KL by end of this month. Need your help with following questions:
> 
> ...


Hi Rahul and welcome to the forum,

The Expat Forum site is a very busy place in most all of the country pages. Unfortunately, Malaysia's page is and has been very quiet for some time.
Hopefully you will get the needed information before your move.
You might also try a Google search for the embassy of your country in Malaysia. Email them there and they just might have some useful information and ideas for you. After all, the embassy employees have to live somewhere.



Best Of Luck On Your Move

Jet Lag
Moderator


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

rahul_c said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I will be moving to KL by end of this month. Need your help with following questions:
> 
> ...


Hi Rahul, I'll try to answer on the parts I know as I am from Penang.

Item 2: http://www.mm2h.gov.my/pdf/mm2h11.pdf

Item 3: You could be at the streets of London and get mugged in the middle of the night, hence, I wouldn't say KL has a higher crime rate than other cities in the world.

It pays to be extra cautious anywhere you go, that is my point.

Hopefully others can help you with the rest of your questions.


----------



## prof.ishack (Jul 4, 2014)

I will have to disagree with Rahul on the crime in KL. It is BAD when it comes crimes of opportunity. I do not know hardly any women that have not been a victim of a purse snatching at least once. I personally had a tablet snatched out my hand while reading a newspaper on it IN FRONT OF MY HOUSE. Muggings are not that common and armed robberies pretty rare, but snatch thieves are everywhere in KL. You really have to be careful, I'd recommend a condo over a house for that reason. We had at least one attempted break-in at our house, several of our neighbors have been broken into. 

Never carry a handbag by the strap - it's gone. 
Never leave a purse on the front seat of the car while driving - your window is likely to be smashed and it's gone
Don't leave your shoes outside your door - they're likely to disappear (lost two pairs, one my fault the other my brother-in-law borrowed my shoes and had them stolen)
Don't leave a bicycle outside (locked or unlocked) 
Never carry a bag on the street side when walking down the sidewalk - someone on the back of motorcycle will snatch it (they'll ride up on the sidewalk if necessary, my wife lost hers that way)

I love Malaysia and KL, but it took me almost a year before I figured out to protect my property. Now I'm extremely paranoid, security lights, alarms, triple lock doors, no reading outside my gate and never carry a bag other than holding it to my chest as I walk.


----------

